
Art Opens the Door to Connecting, Understanding, and Inspiring - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/11/25/art-opens-the-door-to-connecting-understanding-and-inspiring/
======
messel
And closes the door to interested entrepreneurs.

Art isn't just a guilty pleasure, it's intimately connected to our creativity
and inspiration. Look at the style within modern sites, services and products.
People need art, they want it in their breakfast cereal and basic daily
business.

